# What type of turbo.....



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I always here around that if I want a significant power gain from my KA24E <93 4cyl> that i should turbo the dam nthing. Well my question is, What turbo are you guys using or what is most common. Also what is a cheap turbo to buy for the power? 

This is my beater truck but i am interested in decent modds. 

Thankz


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

ok what if i were to turbo my truck, what would be the best choice. and i nknow i gotta prot the manifold um, i just wanna know what would be the turbo to sonsider

thanks


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

t3/t4 ,but you also need the manifold,piping,wastgate,blowoff valve, intercooler and a fuel management.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

straight rebuilt T3's with internal gate's are pretty common. they dont make huge amounts of power, but then again they aren't that expensive.

u should check out this site
http://www.realnissan.com/


----------

